# Medical insurance



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

Can anyone give me a good comparison site for health insurance for houston tx? I just want to find out rough cost for a family of 5 one adult with high BLood pressure but no other existing conditions and just want a rough idea what we are looking at price wise. Also anything we should/shouldn't get covered under our insurance (especially having kids) appreciate your help thanks

Also


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

crys said:


> Can anyone give me a good comparison site for health insurance for houston tx? I just want to find out rough cost for a family of 5 one adult with high BLood pressure but no other existing conditions and just want a rough idea what we are looking at price wise. Also anything we should/shouldn't get covered under our insurance (especially having kids) appreciate your help thanks
> 
> Also


an impossible question to answer there are so many variable 
with high blood presssure all the insurance companies denied me any coverage


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crys - find a local agent and let him do some of the legwork for you. A lot will depend on pre-existing issues but that is only one piece of the equation. Read the fine print!

Personally I have never heard of blood pressure being a reason for denial of coverage. Just considering the number of people with such issues in the US ... but there may have been other factors involved Davis.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks both, I know it's very difficult but as you say two step high bp is not exactly something that is uncommon to Americans as well as us immigrants! Just want an idea as to whether we are talking hundreds, five hundreds or thousands each month and any hints or tips on what should or shouldn't be included in a an - last thing I want to do is speak to an agent and get my pants pulled down on price being a newbie!

Ps two step we should be getting our visas sorted by end of year so looks like things are moving pretty well. I haven't forgotten that I owe you a beer (with an aspirin attach


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

As Davis1 said, it's impossible to come up with even a ballpark figure without some basic parameters such as ages, health history and the level of insurance being sought, for example do you need to include maternity cover. I would concur with Davis1 that high blood pressure will raise a black flag with most companies and at a minimum they will require more information on this, being a preexisting condition.

US health insurance policies generally offer a range of deductibles and of course accepting a higher deductible with have a significant impact on the premium quoted. And they offer different types of policies: PPO will give you access to doctors of your choice, within a generally wide predefined network, and at the other (lower cost) end of the spectrum you are looking at HMO types policies which are more akin to the NH approach to managed care.

Think low $1,000's as a starting point for a family of 5 (2 adults + 3 kids?), and go higher or lower based on these and other factors. Track down the local Blue Cross Blue Shield provider to establish a benchmark.

If you're moving to the U.S. with a job, is the employer not going to provide health care?If not, you're doing the right thing to sort out the health care issue well in advance because the last thing anyone should risk is to be in the U.S. without adequate cover. The facilities and level of treatment are first class, and the costs can be staggering.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for this - we have been in contact with a few brokers and early 1000 is around what they are quoting. No we are not moving our with employment our visa numbers for sponsorship are due in the next few months via my us citizen mother - we are a few weeks away from getting our date up according to the visa bulletin (which I know can still take a few months but we are getting prepared) my husband will hopefully be able to transfer to a job out there with his company who have told him that they will be happy to give him a position out there as they don't want to lose him but like every other company at the minute, have put a hold on l1 visa transfers. So if he gets a visa he is ok to work for them as he is saving them the hassle and expense. So I'm just looking for intermediate cover until he or I get something sorted job wise. 
Sounds a bit crazy but we have to do what we have to do to get over and have enough money to tide us over for a few years if need be.


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck on your choice. Don't simply go for the lowest cost, but do some research on the quality of each potential provider; some can be relied on more than others to pay out when necessary. The same goes for auto insurance as well, of course.


----------



## Borgy21 (Nov 8, 2012)

Too many variables to give a ballpark figure. Depends on the employer. Some employers contribute more to the cost of the healthcare premium for their employees. The bigger the employer, the better off you are with their health plans. High blood pressure can be an issue as well when getting insurance, all though if you get a really good employer, they normally will not have a block in place for "pre existing" conditions. What Brits do not realize is that yes, you pay higher taxes in the UK for your social services, but believe me, the monthly premiums and the out of pocket expenses over here can equal what the Brits pay in taxes. I have no doubt about that. I know one family pays $800 a month through their employer for health insurance. Again, this does not cover everything 100%; there are lots of "copays" involved, and other out of pocket costs.


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

I wish the premiums for Mrs ventus2c and I were only $800! We're around 60, one has an old mild preexisting condition which is no longer an issue (but try telling that to the insurance company)... paying more like $1,500pm. Fortunately we can afford it and there's always the Medicare oasis out there on the horizon.

But then, my 87-year-old dad is being given the runaround by the NHS on a botched knee replacement op, and he could well be deceased by the time they can actually schedule his next procedure. Seriously.

I used to be a big proponent in the US of the UK's National Health Service, but my confidence is waning. At least in the US, if you need something and you're covered, you can be in surgery pretty much the next day.


----------

